# Leopard Cub



## Gideon (Jan 21, 2007)

I was going through some old pics on my hard drive and came across some baby pics of little Leopard cub which was being hand raised...today he is a stunning young adult.

This was his little den






My daughters feeding him


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2007)

Do you work for (or past tense) a zoo, or wildlife rehab center?


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 21, 2007)

What a goreous kitty!


----------



## Gideon (Jan 21, 2007)

Rick said:


> Do you work for (or past tense) a zoo, or wildlife rehab center?



I use to assist the Johannesburg zoo with their parrot breeding program, but this little one is from a very good friend of mine's privately owned zoo http://www.loryparkzoo.co.za


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow. What fun your girls must have had! What an experience!


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2007)

Gideon said:


> I use to assist the Johannesburg zoo with their parrot breeding program, but this little one is from a very good friend of mine's privately owned zoo http://www.loryparkzoo.co.za




My wife and I used to work for a zoo in Oklahoma. If I dig I might find a pic of her raising a baby gorilla.


----------



## Park Bear (Jan 22, 2007)

I've always thought I would love to work for a zoo. I've been involved in a breeding program for the Dallas aquarium for desert pupfish which was rewarding but nothing of an animal of this size.


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2007)

Park Bear said:


> I've always thought I would love to work for a zoo. I've been involved in a breeding program for the Dallas aquarium for desert pupfish which was rewarding but nothing of an animal of this size.



I used to know some cool guys at the Dallas Aq. One of them was realy into strains of longear sunfish.


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 22, 2007)

Park Bear said:


> I've always thought I would love to work for a zoo. I've been involved in a breeding program for the Dallas aquarium for desert pupfish which was rewarding but nothing of an animal of this size.


 I once took a long hike in Organ Pipe Nat'l Monument just to see desert Pupfish in a pond.


----------



## PHRAG (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow. The big cats are fantastic! If mine grows any fatter, he will be Leopard sized.


----------



## bwester (Jan 22, 2007)

Gideon, if i come down there can I play with the leopard???


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 22, 2007)

What a pretty cub! Do you have a current picture?


----------



## Park Bear (Jan 24, 2007)

Rick said:


> I used to know some cool guys at the Dallas Aq. One of them was realy into strains of longear sunfish.



The guy I knew was Dr David Schlesser...he was a doctor but not a biologist...he was a dentist but hated putting his hands in peoples mouths'. Go figure.


----------



## Park Bear (Jan 24, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> I once took a long hike in Organ Pipe Nat'l Monument just to see desert Pupfish in a pond.



Pupfish are great...they have a ton of character and they can take a lot of abuse. I would put 4 females and 2 males in my pond around Memorial Day and I would get about 200 or 300 fish around Labor Day.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2007)

Roasted leopard and fish fry. All this talk about food.


----------

